# Autotrail Heiki Roof vent gales



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

We have a 2011 chieftain. The Heiki roof vents are unbelievably draughty. The front one is so bad driving the van in anything under 30'C is uncomfortable. the rear one is also very draughty but of course not an issue when travelling.
A friend has a 2011 Commanche with the same problem except he even gets leaves blowing in when its parked.

Our dealer has contacted AT and they claim its the EU law relating to gas ventilation etc!

my 2010 chieftain was fine.

AT just wont take it seriously - anyone else suffering?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Tattytony is having the same problem and has a thread on here. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There did not seem to be much support for Tony when he complained.
Is this a new situation or has it been going on for some time?
I for one, am not impressed by the gas excuse, for I am sure there must be alternatives that have been working fine for the last twenty years.
Alan


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

My heki also lets in water when travelling AT have admitted there is a problem but will not do anything as its dometic that make the heki.

My van is going into Chelston Motorhomes this week (I hope) to have a mushroom vent fitted to the roof and ducted down through a cupboard so we cant see it.

When this has been resolved with AT and Dometic I will look at one or both for compensation for the time without the van.

This is all down to gas regulations and AT/Dometic taking it upon themselves to use the heki to vent instead of a flue.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I recently had an Autotrail (Delaware) and I had trouble with my front Roof Vent (Midi) The winding mechanism wouldn't work, I also thought they were Heiki But it turns out they aren't, they are a very similar brand, I cannot remember the name but as mine was under warranty the place I bought it from fitted a New Heiki because they complained that the standard version is not repairable as you cannot get spares and the replacement was expensive so they asked if I minded if they fitted a Heiki.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have just been told by Chelston that there is a delay in getting the vent seal from AT and Dometic, seems to be out of stock with both ( wonder why ).

We are off to France Thursday next week so they better get it sorted :twisted:


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Heki Roof Vent Gales*

I wonder if the Fiamma Rooflight Air Spooler might be helpful in trying to stop the wind etc.. I have just been looking at leisureshopdirect web site in connection with Heki rooflights etc.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Our swift has wind deflectors in front of all our roof lights


----------

